# When to breed a Nigerian Dwarf?



## Bleenie (Mar 24, 2010)

I am wondering what an appropriate age or weight a Nigerian Dwarf Doe should be before breeding?

I am new to the breed so ANY info would be appreciated!

thanks everyone


----------



## ThornyRidge (Mar 24, 2010)

suggestion would be not under a year.. mine are typically around 18 months or more when I first breed.


----------



## chandasue (Mar 24, 2010)

Some people wait until they're 2 years if they're particularly small.


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 24, 2010)

I don't breed mine until at least 18 months old.


----------



## Bleenie (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I don't have my girls yet but they're currently only about 10wks old.


----------



## cmjust0 (Mar 24, 2010)

Bleenie said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone. I don't have my girls yet but they're currently only about 10wks old.


That's too young.

 

( man...I kill me..   )


----------



## Carolina Chicken Man (Mar 29, 2010)

Don't mean to hi-jack your thread, but I have a follow up question.  I have 3 that are just over a year old.

Nigerian Dwarfs can be bred year round correct?

Any pros or cons to breeding them in the spring?
And to save me an internet search, what is the gestation time again?


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Mar 29, 2010)

Dwarf  Nigerians can be bred year around, so you can stagger things so that you're always getting milk.

Depending on where you are, you might want to make sure they won't be having babies in the dead of winter - too cold here.


----------



## lilhill (Mar 30, 2010)

I breed my Nigerians to kid after they are a year old.  If they are of good size and mature enough at 8 to 10 months of age, then they can breed safely.  Pygmies shouldn't be bred until they are older (around 18 mo.) due to potential kidding problems.  

Gestation for Nigerians are generally 150 days.  I start keeping them on barncam at night at 140 days.  Most of my girls seem to like to kid on day 147.  

I like to breed in the fall for late winter/early spring kids.  The kids don't have the Cocci/worm problems as they do in late summer when it's blazing hot here..  

We only breed our does to kid once a year.


----------

